# Rectorseal SureSeal Vent Guard.



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Reading the plumbing engineer magazine (January 2016) found about this Vent Guard, looks like an AAV. 
http://www.rectorseal.com/index.php/sureseal-vent-guard-featured/


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Hummm, I'll look into these, thanks


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

back to the question of whose going on the roof to install and service them...


----------

